

Introducing Atom - swah
http://blog.atom.io/2014/02/26/introducing-atom.html

======
reubenmorais
>Sublime and TextMate offer convenience but only limited extensibility.

Sublime Text has a pretty decent API. I wonder in what aspects Atom's
extensibility is going to be different/better.

I also think in the long term good code /reading/ features are as important if
not more important than code writing features. That's why I stuck with Sublime
Text, its project navigation features are fast and convenient even on very
large projects that use multiple programming languages (I use it on mozilla-
central and llvm).

Anyway, what a tease, I was expecting a download button :)

~~~
thirsteh
> Sublime Text has a pretty decent API. I wonder in what aspects Atom's
> extensibility is going to be different/better.

It clearly is. It has Node.js support.

(/s)

------
sspiff
A few things bother me:

1\. The documentation clearly mentions only cmd-key based shortcuts, implying
Mac-only support.

2\. They say they will be sending out invites, and that they've released a
bunch of libraries as open source. This implies that the editor-as-a-whole
will probably not be open source.

------
CognitiveLens
The current docs don't make it clear why I might choose Atom over Sublime _for
coding_ , but it looks like an interesting platform for building all sorts of
rich text editors with UIs targeted toward different kinds of writing - if
it's as extensible as they claim, I can imagine an extension that turns it
into iAWriter, another extension that turns it into a GTD task manager,
another to turn it into a native blogging client app... building from there,
more complex word processing might be possible.

If this just stays inside the coding community, it will likely be competitive
but not universal, but if it can be built to target non-coders, it could set a
new standard.

~~~
Nizumzen
There is an editor that already does what you state that works on every main
stream platform, has a great extension language, has a huge library of already
existing extensions and is completely open source.

GNU Emacs. And if you don't like that Vim is also pretty darn awesome.

------
ianstormtaylor
Excited to see where this goes. It seems like Sublime Text is already pretty
extensible, so I assume they have some big ideas if they make that claim.

Aesthetic sidebar: I love the Invader-Zim-style illustrations on the page. If
any GitHub designers read this, the Atom wordmark doesn't feel like part of
the same family. I would love to see it be funky-alien-ified. Also, it would
be sweet to make the sand grounds all have a slightly diagonal bottom edges to
match.

